# Munich Airport Drop Off



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

*Look for the Zoll plates*

My clue was the fact there were 6 cars parked there with RED license plates of the form "M 2703 Z" 

Made it easy to find!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Erregend said:


> My clue was the fact there were 6 cars parked there with RED license plates of the form "M 2703 Z"
> 
> Made it easy to find!


My clue was you and Sylvia standing there waiving your arms at us as we turned the corner! That made it REALLY easy to find!


----------



## BimwadM3 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Drop off/Flight Timing*

Our flight out is 11:35 am on July 12. Is it feasible to drop the car off at Login-out when they open and then make it into the airport for that time for the flight? Would we need a taxi to go from dropoff to the terminal or can we walk?


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

BimwadM3 said:


> Our flight out is 11:35 am on July 12. Is it feasible to drop the car off at Login-out when they open and then make it into the airport for that time for the flight? Would we need a taxi to go from dropoff to the terminal or can we walk?


LOGINOUT opens at 8:30 and paperwork takes less than 1/2 hour. Terminal 2 is a 5 minute walk out the back door of LOGINOUT and across the plaza. We dropped our car off at 9:30 and made a 12:30 flight with no problem. They recommend 3 hours prior to your flight and you're right in that window. You'll be fine.


----------



## necromancer (Sep 7, 2010)

BimwadM3 said:


> Our flight out is 11:35 am on July 12. Is it feasible to drop the car off at Login-out when they open and then make it into the airport for that time for the flight? Would we need a taxi to go from dropoff to the terminal or can we walk?


No problem. The drop off is quasi-attached to the terminal. Might be 200 feet away. Paper work and inspection only take 20-30 minutes. You would be well served to wash the car prior to identify any scratches or dings. If you can get to the airport by 9:30-9:45 you should be right as rain.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

BimwadM3 said:


> Our flight out is 11:35 am on July 12. Is it feasible to drop the car off at Login-out when they open and then make it into the airport for that time for the flight? Would we need a taxi to go from dropoff to the terminal or can we walk?


If you fly out of Terminal 2 (Lufthansa) then no problem, T2 is just outside the door of Loginout.

If you are flying British Air, for example, from Terminal 1, the walk is just 5 minutes or so longer through the underground shopping area.

[Corrected bad information that said it was too far to walk to Terminal 1.]_<delete then="" you="" cannot="" walk="" from="" loginout="" and="" your="" timing="" is="" tighter,="" but="" should="" be="" doable.="" delete=""></delete>_


----------



## BimwadM3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for your replies. I have enjoyed following both your posts and appreciate all the information, especially Tom's ordeal with the flat tire--grace under pressure! 

It appears that you hit a lot of the places we are going. Our plans include Berchtesgaden (Eagle's Nest tour), Salzburg, BMW Classic Tour, the castles and Wieskirche, Rothenburg ob der Tauber (including the nightwatchman's tour), a day in the Schwarzwald, Porsche and Mercedes museums, Heidelberg (castle illumination) and Nuremberg. Thris trip is an introduction to Germany for my wife and somewhat of a review of my Uncle Sam-induced tour of many years ago. 

We are getting a 335is coupe, white with gray interior, 6 speed, premium package, heated seats, rear window shade, comfort access, HK, ipod/USB. I would have loved to get the M3 after owning 3 of them, but I can't afford to feed the thing.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

BimwadM3 said:


> Thank you for your replies. I have enjoyed following both your posts and appreciate all the information, especially Tom's ordeal with the flat tire--grace under pressure!
> 
> It appears that you hit a lot of the places we are going. Our plans include Berchtesgaden (Eagle's Nest tour), Salzburg, BMW Classic Tour, the castles and Wieskirche, Rothenburg ob der Tauber (including the nightwatchman's tour), a day in the Schwarzwald, Porsche and Mercedes museums, Heidelberg (castle illumination) and Nuremberg. Thris trip is an introduction to Germany for my wife and somewhat of a review of my Uncle Sam-induced tour of many years ago.
> 
> We are getting a 335is coupe, white with gray interior, 6 speed, premium package, heated seats, rear window shade, comfort access, HK, ipod/USB. I would have loved to get the M3 after owning 3 of them, but I can't afford to feed the thing.


Thanks! Nice choice of car! You're getting almost the same options as we did except we got the Convenience Package, which includes the rear window shade, and Navigation. I think that you'll love the 335is and I've read that the performance is very similar to an E46 M3.

We wanted to do the Eagle's Nest but it didn't open until the day after we were in Berchtesgaden. As it turns out the weather was not good for that through, and Zugspitze was closed when we drove by. We wanted to stop at Wieskirke on the way out of Fussen but spent too much time at the castles (allow 4-5 hours for both).

Be sure to allow at least 3-4 hours each for both the Porsche and M-B museums. The M-B museum in particular is absolutely huge and this year is the 125th anniversary of the auto which M-B particularly emphasizes.


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

Erregend said:


> If you fly out of Terminal 2 (Lufthansa) then no problem, T2 is just outside the door of Loginout.
> 
> If you are flying British Air, for example, from Terminal 1, then you cannot walk from Loginout and you timing is tighter, but should be doable.


I,m not sure why you think you can't walk from Loginout to Terminal 1. Just walk down into the plaza and go right instead of left and you go right to Terminal 1. It's a little bit longer walk but only by a few minutes.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Mace14 said:


> I,m not sure why you think you can't walk from Loginout to Terminal 1. Just walk down into the plaza and go right instead of left and you go right to Terminal 1. It's a little bit longer walk but only by a few minutes.


OK, I am wrong... I was basing this on the fact that the Hotel Shuttle we
rode on stopped at Terminal 2 first then drove for what seemed like 5 minutes
or more before arriving at Terminal 1-B for our BA flight.

After looking at the map and terminal info, it appears that the two terminals
are only about a 5 minute walk between them.

Never made the trek myself. I will correct my misinformation above.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

Nefilim said:


> what happens if you have more than 1/3 tank of petrol left? do they drive it around or can they siphon it off ? :dunno:


Well, I inadvertently filled up in Salzburg the night before drop-off. Just had to burn it off on Autobahn - terrible experience 

Just kidding. There are very few inconveniences (nay, none) I'd rather have then a tank too full to drop off a car in Munich.


----------



## masti99 (Feb 14, 2011)

8:30am LOGINOUT appt, then flight at 10:30 at T1, risky?


----------



## E90 Enthusiast (Jun 9, 2005)

masti99 said:


> 8:30am LOGINOUT appt, then flight at 10:30 at T1, risky?


Personally I think that's cutting it too close. You might consider arriving and parking your car at Loginout at 8AM, then walking to terminal 1 and checking in and checking your bags. Then, prior to going thru security you could walk back and do the drop off.

It's a bit of extra effort, but at least you'll have a larger margin of error to work within. Some airlines won't check you in for international travel if you don't arrive at least 90 minutes prior to departure.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

masti99 said:


> 8:30am LOGINOUT appt, then flight at 10:30 at T1, risky?


Plenty of time; come in at 07:30, park the car at LOGINOUT, got to the terminal and check in, then return to LOGINOUT at 08:00 to drop off the car. The drop off takes less than 30 minutes.


----------



## masti99 (Feb 14, 2011)

Yup, planning to be there at 7/7:30am, walk to T1, check in
Then walk back and do the car drop off


----------



## masti99 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thnx guys...


----------



## redadair (Dec 11, 2006)

Mace14 said:


> I,m not sure why you think you can't walk from Loginout to Terminal 1. Just walk down into the plaza and go right instead of left and you go right to Terminal 1. It's a little bit longer walk but only by a few minutes.


Thanks for the tip on walking to the Terminals from Loginout. Not sure what terminal I am in, flying on US Airlines. but it sounds like it's not too far to walk for either. Good to know I won't need to catch a Taxi.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Kind of OT...from Welt to MUC (airport), do you think half an hour is accurate per Google? Would it be traffic most of the time like most airports (LAX, JFK...etc). I plan to drive from Welt to MUC to drop off at around 3:00pm, would it be a bad time?

Thanks


----------



## pmiranda (May 2, 2007)

Some helpful hints for getting to the dropoff...
If you're programming the nav, the airport is technically in the town of Oberling
There are several small loops off the right of Terminalstrasse Mitte. The one you want is just after you pass under the big "Audiforum" pavillion outside Terminal 2. LogInOut is one of the first parking areas on the loop, and wasn't really labeled, but it was obvious from the row of shiny new cars neatly parked together waiting transport. If you go all the way down the little road to the Kempinski, you've gone too far but luckily there's a nice little U turn to avoid driving all the way around the airport again, so don't worry too much 
The parking area was chained off when I got there, so I stopped on the right for a minute to open the chain myself and back the car in, before going in through the door (that looks alot like a window with a door handle on it) to find their office.
There's a picture of the dropoff area (full at the end of the day) in this thread.
It's all pretty easy but if you are rushing to make a flight it doesn't seem as obvious.
If you're on Lufthansa then checkin is on the ground level... we were on United and had to take an elevator to checkin. There's a big electronic board inside the building that tells you what checkin counter to use for each flight, and a few signs scattered around to point you to where the various counters are.
If your flight is direct from Munich to the US, beware that there will be a final security checkpoint before you get to the last few gates, and there was nothing but a few vending machines and a smoke shack in ours, so if you want something to eat or drink, grab it before you go through the last checkpoint. Of course, you can't take liquids into the earlier checkpoints so don't try to bring anything to the airport.
If you're not used to international travel it's kind of being like a rat in a maze but it really didn't take terribly long.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Does anyone able to do after hour drop off at In and Out like on Sunday?


----------

